#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Αρθρώσεις στο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Θα έπρεπε να μειώνεται και η διατομή του σκυροδέματος.
Η διάταξη αυτή του οπλισμού είναι για να λειτουργήσει ως άρθρωση αφού ρηγματωθεί η πάνω και η κάτω ίνα της διατομής στο μέσο της δοκού.
Παράδειγμα δημιουργίας άρθρωσης έχει ο Πενέλης στο βιβλίο του "Μαθήματα Σιδηροπαγούς Σκυροδέματος", Τόμος Ι, σελ.378-381.

----------


## Pappos

Το πως λειτουργεί μια άρθρωση για να σε βοηθήσω το ξέρω. Το *γιατί* όμως και *που χρησιμοποιείται* θέλω να μάθω. Επίσης καλό θα ήτανε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να παραθέσει παραδείγματα τέτοιας κατασκευής.

Εγώ μπορώ να πω ένα απλό παράδειγμα στην γεφυροποιία. Περίπτωση αρθρωτού τόξου. 


Θέλω όμως την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δοκού με άρθρωση σε παράδειγμα και για ποιό λόγο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pappos

Gerber ακόμα και σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται. Καί όχι μόνο στην γεφυροποιία αλλά παντού. (Τεγίδες, η αποκατάσταση γίνεται με Gerber για παράδειγμα). 
Ήθελα να πω και άλλα για την λειτουργία της άρθρωσης στο σκυρόδεμα και να θέσω προβληματισμούς αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είμαστε ήδη εκτός.

----------


## Pappos

Στις μεταλλικές δεν θα το έλεγα. Κατά τα άλλα κατατοπιστικότατος. Προφανώς για τα αμφιαρθρωτά πλαίσια επειδή έχεις μεγάλα ανοίγματα και δεν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις προένταση. Μου διέφυγε αυτό...(παίδες το σκυρόδεμα το έχω παρατήσει εδώ και καιρό...μόνο σιδηρές πλέον...)

----------


## Pappos

Την λειτουργία της άρθρωσης την γνωρίζουμε. Επίσης και γιατί την κατασκευάζουμε (αποφυγή επιπρόσθετων ροπών κ.α.). Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να δω κατασκευές με άρθρωση (εκτός τις συμβατικές όπως τριαρθρωτά τόξα κ.τ.λ.).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pappos

Μα ακριβώς αυτό @dratsiox. Σκυρόδεμα και αρθρώσεις δεν.

----------


## Pappos

Αγαπητοί μου συνάδελφοι. Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλάβατε. Όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε την λειτουργία της άρθρωσης. Το θέμα είναι γιατί π.χ. στην εικόνα που παραθέτει ο *@dratsiox* να έχουμε σε εκείνο το σημείο άρθρωση ? Αυτό είναι το ερώτημά μου. Ούτε για δοκούς Gerber (o ορισμός της άρθρωσης !) ούτε για τις ελευθερίες της άρθρωσης. Πέρα λοιπόν από την θεωρία να δούμε και το σκεπτκό γιατί οι μηχανικοί προχώρησαν σε αυτήν την λύση και ποιο σκοπό εξυπηρετεί αυτή η λύση (π.χ. για την παραπάνω εικόνα).

----------


## majakoulas

Ο κύριος λόγος χρήσης άρθρωσης (θεμιτής και όχι και εξ' ανάγκης) είναι για να καταστήσεις τον φορέα σου ισοστατικό, και επομένως να μην επηρεάζεται η εντατική του κατάσταση από υποχωρήσεις στηρίξεων, θερμοκρασιακές μεταβολές και γενικότερα από καταναγκασμούς.
Δεύτερος λόγος η μεταβολή του διαγράμματος ροπών σε συνεχείς δοκούς (δοκοί gerber) με σκοπό την ελαχιστοποίηση  της μέγιστης ροπής και άρα της απαιτούμενης διατομής και άρα υλικού και χρημάτων.

----------


## Pappos

> Δεύτερος λόγος η μεταβολή του διαγράμματος ροπών σε συνεχείς δοκούς (δοκοί gerber) με σκοπό την ελαχιστοποίηση  της μέγιστης ροπής και άρα της απαιτούμενης διατομής και άρα υλικού και χρημάτων.


Ναι αυτό γνωστό, (όπως και ο πρώτος λόγος). Απλά θα ήθελα πιο αναλυτικά με περισσότερες αναφορές και περισσότερα παραδείγματα. (Τα παραδείγματα με την Gerber δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη)

----------


## Pappos

Τι εννοείς πότε ? Δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς τι εννοείς. Εννοείς ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στην γεφυριποιϊα ? Οτι μήπως δεν δύναται να κατασκευαστεί ?

Δες και αυτό

*Concrete Hinges 

*Articulated connections consisting of concrete (concrete hinges) have already been developed 130 years ago and since then they were used successfully in many constructions. In 1880 Claus K&#246;pcke (Dresden) was the first who used so called saddle bearings for a natural stone-arched bridge. At the beginning of the 20th century further developments, especially in France by Freyssinet (concrete hinge without reinforcement in the throat of the hinge) and Mesnager (concrete hinge with heavy reinforcement in the throat of the hinge) have been made. The good experiences in the functionality and the economical advantages led to numerous use of concrete hinges in practice, especially in constructions of reinforced concrete arched bridges and threehinged arches for hall trusses. But concrete hinges were also used in Germany, in the USA and particularly in Switzerland. In the 1960 the works by Fritz Leonhardt (Germany), E.O. Fessler (Switzerland) and G.D. Base (Great-Britain), which define the international state of the art till today, led to a renaissance of concrete hinges. The design rules given by Leonhardt have been adapted to the current state of knowledge within a research project. Therewith the design of concrete hinges based on the today established rules will be possible.



@rigid θα σου δώσω παράδειγμα.

Συνημμένο 186

----------


## Pappos

@rigid, κάνε βρε λίγο υπομονή. Προσπαθω να ανεβάσω photo για τριαρθρωτές γέφυρες. Για σένα δουλεύω  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

Λοιπόν υπάρχουν τριαρθρωτές γέφυρες αλλά σήμερα ενδύκνεται κ κατασκευή τους από χάλυβα. Το σχήμα που παρέθεσα έχει όλες τις πληροφορίες για τις τριαρθρωτές γέφυρες.

Επίσης δεν είναι καθόλου οικονομικές για ανοίγματα μικρότερεσ των 50m.

Παράδειγμα τριαρθρωτής γέφυρας.



Η παραπάνω γέφυρα αποτελείται από 2 τεμάχια l=138m και κατασκευάστηκε το 1936-1938. Ονομάζεται Teufelstahlbr&#252;cke (Γέφυρα του διαβόλου)
Οι αποστάσεις των κάθετων στοιχείων έχουν απόσταση 11m.

Με τις γέφυρες αυτού του είδους ασχολήθηκε ο M&#246;rsch όπου και ο ίδιος είχε πει ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατασκευή τους. 

Επίσης η εικόνα που παρέθεσα είναι από το βιβλίο γεφυροποιϊας όπου και αναφέρει το παράδειγμα αυτό. Δηλαδή υπάρχει (δεν το έχω βγάλει από το μυαλό μου)

[...Eίναι άλλο οι (αμφι)αρθρωτές τοξωτές γέφυρες (arched bridges) και άλλο τριαρθωτές τοξωτές γέφυρες (threehinged arched bridges) στο σχήμα που παρέθεσες στο post :Μειλίχιος: ..]Δεν θα σχολιάσω εδώ, εννοείται είναι διαφορετικό θέμα !

http://books.google.de/books?id=-Ksu...age&q=&f=false

Το βιβλίο που σου είπα για την *τριαρθρωτή* γέφυρα. Επίσης στο βιβλίο αναφέρει όπως βλέπεις γαι την εικόνα που παράθεσα. Και είναι καθαρή περίπτωση τριαρθρωτής.

----------


## Pappos

Οχι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει καμία μα καμία τοξοτή γέφυρα. (Είτε τοξοτή κρεμαστή, είτε τοξοτή καλωδιακή, είται τοξοτή σκέτη), πόσο μάλλον αμφιαρθρωτή και τριαρθρωτή. Το τονίζω αυτό γιατί η κατασκευή είναι πολύ δύσκολη και είχαμε καταρεύσεις σε μερικές τέτοιες κατασκευές μόνο από την κατασκευή τους, δεν είχανε καν τελειώσει. Στις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες όπως Γερμανία, Ελβετία και αλλού αυτές οι γέφυρες υπάρχουν. Δεν είναι όλες τριαρθωτές οι περισσότερες, σχεδον όλες αμφιαρθρωτές. Για την κατασκευή που έπεσε αφορούσε τριαρθρωτό πλαίσιο. Το παράπονό μου είναι ότι εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε τόσες τολμηρές κατασκευές. (Ειδικά στην γεφυροποιϊα)

----------


## tmoug

Σε ένα νέο φορέα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα σε κτιριακό θα έλεγα ότι η παρουσία αρθρώσεων είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν έχουμε μάθει ούτε να σχεδιάζουμε ούτε και να οπλίζουμε. Σπάω το κεφάλι μου αλλά δε μπορώ να βρώ που και πώς σε ένα νέο κτίριο από Ω.Σ. σκυρόδεμα κάτι τέτοιο θα το είχαμε ανάγκη. Συνήθως το ανάποδο ισχύει. Δε θέλουμε αρθρώσεις. Οι αρθρώσεις μπορούν να προκύψουν πολύ εύκολα από κακοτεχνίες όταν για παράδειγμα δεν έχουμε επαρκείς αγκυρώσεις στα σίδερα μας. Άρα μπορεί κάποιος να κατασκευάσει μια χωρίς φυσικά να το γνωρίζει...
Στις επισκευές κτιρίων από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μπορούμε να κατασκευάσουμε και είναι και πολύ χρήσιμες. Θα ανεβάσω σχετικό αρχείο.

----------


## Pappos

Στην Ελλάδα δεν μαθαίνεις τέτοιες προχωρημένες τεχνικές για αρθρώσεις στο σκυρόδεμα γιατί δεν θα κάνεις ποτέ τέτοιες κατασκευές. Εδώ στην γεφυροποία υπάρχουν ή έτοιμες προεντεταμένες δοκοί ή γέφυρες απλές (ούτε καλωδιακές, ούτε κρεμαστές, ούτε τοξοτές). Στην Γερμανία και για άνοιγμα 300m θα κάνουν ή καλωδιακή ή τοξοτή. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν πρόκειται να γίνει με τίποτα στην Ελλάδα για τον απλό λόγο ότι λείπει η τεχνογνωσία. Όλα αυτά καλοπροαίρετα τα λέω. Μην τα πάρετε αρνητικά.

----------


## Pappos

Θα ανεβάσω εικόνες για το παραπάνω παράδειγμα και θα εξηγήσω μόλις βρω λίγο χρόνο.
Λίγο ιστορικά για τις αρθρώσεις στο σκυρόδεμα. Οι αρθρώσεις στο σκυρόδεμα άρχισαν να εφαρμόζονται πριν 130 χρόνια και με επιτυχία σε πολλές κατασκευές. Για πρώτη φορά το 1880 ο K&#246;pke εφάρμοσε αρθρώσεις σε γέφυρα από φυσική πέτρα.

Άλλο παράδειγμα για αρθρώσεις 



Οι αρθρώσεις έχουν μεγάλη αντοχή στην κόπωση και αντοχές σε παραμορφώσεις. Οι αρθρώσεις επίσης έχουν καλή εφαρμογή γιατί μπορούν και αναλαμβάνουν καταναγκαστικές καταπονήσεις και να να τις μειώσουν.

Άλλο είδος άρθρωσης. (Λαιμός άρθρωσης)

 

Στην photo ο λαιμός και δίπλα τα σχέδια και πως φαίνεται σχεδιασμένο.

Στην τελευταία περίπτωση το ελάχιστο εμβαδό για την άρθρωση υπολογίζειται από τον τύπο



Θα εξηγήσω και τι σημαίνουν. ακόμα δεν τελειώσα με το θέμα των αρθρώσεων* γιατί* και πως *κατασκευάζονται*.

Παρακάτω πίνακας με τις ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις για κατασκευή άρθρωσης.



Συνεχίζω εδώ...

----------


## Evan

> Gerber ακόμα και σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται. Καί όχι μόνο στην γεφυροποιία αλλά παντού. (Τεγίδες, η αποκατάσταση γίνεται με Gerber για παράδειγμα). 
> .


Για τις τεγίδες ναι αλλά στις γέφυρες δοκοί Gerber έχουν καταργηθεί. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα ο σεισμός του Κόμπε όπου όλες οι γέφυρες με δοκούς gerber αστόχησαν. 
Όπως μας έλεγαν στην σχολή στην γεφυροποία οι δοκοί gerber στις γέφυρες είναι σαν να κλέβεις την φύση.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Βρήκα κι αυτά, όσον αφορά αρθρώσεις σε κατασκευές σκυροδέματος.(Μηχανική των Υλικών,Τόμος ΙΙ, Ευθύμιος Ν. Μαστρογιάννης)
http://ifile.it/apzwmg7/1.bmp
Συνημμένο 205

----------


## Pappos

Το σχήμα που παρέθεσε ο Γιάννης Γ αφορούν αρθρώσεις στηρίξεων. 

Ναι ξέχασα. Οι εικόνες είναι από την δημοσίευση των *Steffen Marx*, *Gregor Schacht* και έχει θέμα *Gelenke im Massivbau* (Αρθρώσεις σε κατασκευές σκυροδέματος)

Το abstract στα αγγλικά

Concrete Hinges
Articulated connections consisting of concrete (concrete hinges)
have already been developed 130 years ago and since then they
were used successfully in many constructions. In 1880 Claus
K&#246;pcke (Dresden) was the first who used so called saddle bearings
for a natural stone-arched bridge. At the beginning of the
20th century further developments, especially in France by
Freyssinet (concrete hinge without reinforcement in the throat of
the hinge) and Mesnager (concrete hinge with heavy reinforcement
in the throat of the hinge) have been made. The good experiences
in the functionality and the economical advantages led to
numerous use of concrete hinges in practice, especially in constructions
of reinforced concrete arched bridges and threehinged
arches for hall trusses. But concrete hinges were also
used in Germany, in the USA and particularly in Switzerland. In
the 1960 the works by Fritz Leonhardt (Germany), E.O. Fessler
(Switzerland) and G.D. Base (Great-Britain), which define the international
state of the art till today, led to a renaissance of concrete
hinges. The design rules given by Leonhardt have been
adapted to the current state of knowledge within a research project.
Therewith the design of concrete hinges based on the today
established rules will be possible.

*Η βιβλιογραφία της δημοσίευσης*

[1] K&#246;pcke: &#220;ber die Verwendung von drei Gelenken in Steingew&#246;lben;
Zeitschrift des Architekten- und Ingenieur Vereins
zu Hannover; 1888; S. 374–380.
[2] Mesnager: Experiences sur une semi-articulation pour
routes en B&#233;ton arm&#233;; Annales de Ponts de Chaussees; 1907.
[3] K&#246;pcke: &#220;ber die Kompression von K&#246;rpern mit gekr&#252;mmten
Oberfl&#228;chen; Deutsche Bauzeitung 1869; S. 120–121.
[4] Colberg: Die Illerbr&#252;cken bei Kempten im Allg&#228;u; Deutsche
Bauzeitung 1906; S. 218–222, S. 232–237, S. 261–264, S. 318.
[5] Emperger: Handbuch f&#252;r Eisenbeton; Band 6 – Br&#252;ckenbau;
Berlin; 1911; S. 394.
[6] M&#246;rsch: &#220;ber die Berechnung der Gelenkquader; Beton
und Eisen 1924; Heft 12; S. 156–161.
[7] Bortsch: Die Spannungen in W&#228;lzgelenkquadern; Beton
und Eisen 1935; Heft 4; S. 61–66.
[8] von Leibbrand: Gew&#246;lbte Br&#252;cken; Fortschritte der Ingenieurwissenschaften;
2.Gruppe; 7. Heft; Leipzig; 1897.
[9] Burkhardt: Betongelenke mit gepanzerter W&#228;lzfl&#228;che; Die
Bautechnik 11. Jg.; 10. Nov. 1933; Heft 48; S. 651–658.
[10] Mesnager: Pont en b&#233;ton arm&#233;, a trios articulations; Le
G&#233;nie Civil; 27. August 1910.
[11] M&#246;rsch: Der Eisenbeton – Seine Theorie und Anwendung;
6. Auflage; 2 B&#228;nde; Konrad Wittwer Verlag; Stuttgart; 1929.
[12] Emperger: Der Einsturz einer Bogenhalle aus Eisenbeton;
Beton und Eisen 1939; Heft 6.
[13] Jesinghaus/Bieligk: Ausbildung unvollkommener Betongelenke;
Zement 19 (1930); Heft 36 S. 850/855 und Heft 37
S. 873/879.
[14] Moreell, B.: Articulations for concrete structures – the
Mesnager hinge; Journal Proceedings; March 1935; S. 368–
381.
[15] Kamm&#252;ller, K. und Jeske,O.: Federgelenke; Heft 125 des
DAfStb; Berlin; 1957.
[16] Sallenbach, H. H.: Betongelenke beim Hardturm-Viadukt,
Schw. BZ Vol. 85, 1967.
[17] McCollough: Modern design and construction practise for
wide-span arches in U.S.A; IABSE Abhandlungen, Vol. 6;
1940–1941.
[18] Eug&#232;ne Freyssinet: Un amour sans limite; &#200;ditions du Linteau;
Paris; 1993.
[19] Riessauw/Passelecq: Essais sur les articulations en b&#233;ton
arm&#233;; Annales des Travaux public de Belgique; Bruxelles
(1948).
[20] S. Chaudesaigues: La reconstruction en b&#233;ton pr&#233;contraint
des ponts sur la Marne a Annet; Trilbardou, Esbly, Ussy
et Changis-Saint-Jean; Annales de lΆinstitut technique du b&#226;timent
et des travaux publics; No. 228; Paris; 1952.
[21] Base, G. D.: Tests on Reinforced Concrete hinge with a
large design rotation; Cement and Concrete Association;
Techn. Report TRA/359; 1962.
[22] BE 5/75 Technical Memorandum (Bridges) – Rules for the
Design and Use of Freyssinet Concrete Hinges in Highway
Structures; 1975.
[23] Dix: Betongelenke; Heft 150 des DAfStb; Berlin; 1962.
[24] Leonhardt/Reimann, H.: Betongelenke; Heft 175 des
DAfStb; Berlin; 1965.
[25] Leonhardt und M&#246;nnig: Sonderf&#228;lle der Bemessung im
Stahlbetonbau; Vorlesungen &#252;ber Massivbau Teil 2; 3. Auflage;
Springer-Verlag; 1986.
[26] Franz, G. und Fein, H.-D.: Betongelenke unter wiederholten
Gelenkverdrehungen; Heft 200 des DAfStb; Berlin; 1968.
[27] EN 1992-1-1: 2004 – Bemessung und Konstruktion von
Stahlbeton- und Spannbetontragwerken.

Η δημοσίευση είναι στα γερμανικά.

----------



----------

